# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Das "Family & Oldies"-Forum >  Erste Woche als Oldie / Zweitstudent

## summertime

Hallo liebe community,

Brauche mal dringend support. Bin jetzt in der zweiten Vorlesungswoche als Ersti im HM-Studium. Habe einen zweitstudienplatz (nach bwl) ergattert. Und will schon heute am liebsten alles hinschmeissen. 
Abi ist eben auch gute 15jahre her und als vllig fachfremder habe ich das gefhl, es gar nicht schaffen zu knnen. Zumindest nicht so, dass auch nur annhernd noch zeit fr familie und schlaf wre... mehr will ich ja gar nicht...

Kann jemand aus eigener erfahrung sprechen?

VG

----------


## Anne1970

Ja. Gern . Hab mit Mitte-Ende dreiig studiert. Welche Fragen hast du konkret?  Vorab schonmal: strategisch arbeiten hilft. 
In der Vorklinik gehts um Bestehen. Nicht um Noten. Nicht um Fleipunkte. ('Ein gutes Pferd springt nur so hoch, wie es muss')
 :Grins:

----------


## summertime

Mir geht es absolut nur ums bestehen, aber es ist ein sehr neues gefhl fr mich, selbst darum zu bangen. Hatte sonst immer ohne viel zu machen einser. Aber in bio z.b. verstehe ich absolut NULL bei dem zugegebenermassen grottenschlechten dozenten...
Ich hatte es dummerweise nach der 10. abgewhlt.
Wie fachfremd darf man sein? Es wird gefhlt berall LK niveau vorausgesetzt  :grrrr....:

----------


## Solara

Skripte besorgen, altklausuren besorgen. Und dann Augen zu und durch. Mit hat auch der LK Bio nicht viel gebracht, war zu lange her

----------


## Feuerblick

Ich fand gerade Bio bei uns total gut machbar. Verzweifelt bin ich erwartungsgem an Chemie und Physik. Aber man gewhnt sich dran. Nicht abschrecken lassen, es wird irgendwann besser.

----------


## summertime

Ich hoffs, danke!
Habt ihr euch gut integriert gefhlt? So trotz alter?

----------


## Feuerblick

Ich war „nur“ Mitte 20, aber das war kein Problem. Wir hatten auch deutlich ltere Studenten dabei, die waren auch gut integriert. Das muss sich alles erst finden. Etwas Geduld ist angesagt.

----------


## Arrhythmie

Auch ich bin "Zustand nach Erststudium (Wirtschaft)". Auch Mitte 20 begonnen.

Ich hab mich damals direkt gut integriert, hab irgendwann automatisch "meine" Leute gefunden. Auch mit den ganz Kleinen komme ich gut klar. Ich sehe allerdings auch deutlich jnger aus und werde auch jetzt noch auf Anfang 20 geschtzt. Viele, die mich nicht gut kennen, kennen somit auch mein Alter nicht, da sie mich falsch schtzen.

Mit dem Lernen gab es keine greren Probleme. Naturwissenschaften fand ich nie besonders toll, hab mich halt durchgebissen. Der Wille war zu gro als dass ich jemals wegen sowas aufgegeben htte.

Viel Spa! Es lohnt sich.

----------


## Schubbe

> Wie fachfremd darf man sein? Es wird gefhlt berall LK niveau vorausgesetzt


Man darf _extrem_ fachfremd sein, ich hatte von Bio auch keine Ahnung, whrend meine Kommilitonen alles irgendwie schon wussten (auer vielleicht nutzloses Detailwissen wie auf welchen Chromosomenabschnitt jetzt das Prader-Willi Syndrom hockt). Man darf sich von sowas nicht abschrecken lassen, sptestens in Anatomie mssen alle leiden ;)

Das Alter ist auch komplett egal.

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Gut gesagt, Schubbe  :Grinnnss!: 

Habe auch mit Mitte 30 begonnen, Chemie und Physik waren nicht mehr Bestandteil meiner Oberstufenkurse gewesen. Biowissen war auch irgendwie zu lange her. Und schau mich an, bin auch rztin geworden. Es mag vielleicht hrter sein fr so alte Studenten, aber schaffen kann man das sehr wohl. Und nein, ich war nie ein berflieger. Manchmal habe ich die Latte knapp bersprungen, manchmal auch knapp gerissen. War teilweise Spannung, auf die ich htte verzichten knnen, aber nun ja. 

Anschlussprobleme hatte ich keine, und mit einigen hab ich auch heute noch Kontakt

----------


## Rettungshase

Bis zur Klinik durchhalten ;)

Es gibt eine Milliarde Ausreden: 
- Abi zu lange her
- Abi noch nicht lang genug her; "bin noch in der Selbstfindungsphase"
- Work-Life-Balance ist doof
- zuviel Stoff
- die Art des Lernens reizt mich nicht
- "ich wrde lieber mehr abstrahieren"

Bei dich durch oder berlege, ob Medizin nicht vielleicht doch eine falsche Sparte fr dich ist, aber ich wsste niemanden, fr den die Vorklinik eine reiner Spaziergang auf rosa Wolken gewesen wre.

----------


## Anne1970

Jo. Ich sach nur: Physik! Ohne Andreas Jerrentrup s Medilearn-Script htte ich das nie geschafft  :Grins:

----------


## Arrhythmie

Physik hab ich gar nicht gelernt frs Physikum. Wre verschenkte Zeit gewesen  :kotzen:  

Wie ich das Physik Praktikum im 1. Semester bestehen konnte...  :Grinnnss!:  Keine Ahnung. Aber hat irgendwie geklappt...

----------


## davo

Bei uns wurde berhaupt nichts vorausgesetzt. Bio hat mit den Zellarten angefangen, Chemie mit den Aggregatzustnden, Physik mit der Mechanik fester Krper. Das Problem war eher das sehr schnelle Tempo, das dann vorgelegt wurde  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Dass man sich am Anfang berfordert _fhlt_ ist vllig normal. Man muss den Stoff eben erst mal lernen. In der Vorlesung wirkt der neue Stoff schnell mal "unlernbar". Man darf nicht erwarten, dass man sich in die Vorlesung setzt und dann das meiste schon intus hat. Das hat bei mir in VWL oft recht gut funktioniert, aber Medizin ist halt schon etwas anders  :hmmm...: 

Wenn du eher der Lesetyp bist, leih dir Bcher aus. In Bio z.B. den Buselmaier. Der ist nicht besonders lang, und alles wird gut erklrt. Kommt natrlich stark drauf an ob euch die Vorlesungsfolien zur Verfgung stehen, ob ihr ein Skript habt, wie ausfhrlich diese sind / dieses ist, usw.

Bio kann man gar nicht nicht verstehen, das muss man einfach nur lernen. Und das braucht halt Zeit, vor allem wenn man einige Zeit weg vom Lernen war. Dass du am Anfang deutlich weniger Zeit fr deine Familie haben wirst ist klar, das war zu erwarten. Aber beim Schlaf solltest du nun wirklich nicht sparen mssen.

Mach dir einen Lernplan fr das Semester, berlege, wann welche Prfungen sind, wieviel Stoff das jeweils ist. Dann kannst du berechnen, wieviel Stoff du pro Woche schaffen musst. So weit du dann, welches Tempo dein Zieltempo ist.

Anschluss finden wirst du auch - wenn du dich engagierst. Geh mit deinen Kommilitonen in die Mensa, sprich mit deinen Kommilitonen vor/whrend/nach deinen/deiner/deinen Lehrveranstaltungen, usw. Wenn du nur desinteressiert herumstehst wirst du als "unnahbare Alte" wahrgenommen werden. Wenn du dich normal sozial einbringst, wirst du auch Leute kennenlernen.

Mach dir nicht zu viele Sorgen - sei proaktiv. Setz dich mit dem Stoff auseinander, lerne regelmig. Das erste Semester wird sicher nicht einfach, aber wahrscheinlich wirst du am Ende sehen, dass es, wenn man die ntige Zeit investiert, doch gut machbar war.

Und lass dir keine Angst vor Physik machen - wenn du z.B. im BWL-Studium Mikrokonomik interessant fandest, wirst du auch Physik interessant (und sehr zeiteffizient lernbar) finden.

----------


## Arrhythmie

> wenn du z.B. im BWL-Studium Mikrokonomik interessant fandest, wirst du auch Physik interessant (und sehr zeiteffizient lernbar) finden.


 :Woow:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## summertime

Physik geht noch soweit, auch wenn ich den sinn hinterfrage, alles was man im abi im tafelwerk hatte, nun im kopf haben zu mssen. Kugelvolumen usw. Sinnlos :-/
Danke fr euren zuspruch. Ich schau mal weiter...
Bio fingt bei uns direkt mit zellkontakten und tausend proteien an  :grrrr....:

----------


## summertime

Bld ist auch dass es in bio 5 antestate whrend des semesters gibt. In 2 wo das erste...
Das erhht den lerndruck ziemlich :grrrr....:

----------


## Feuerblick

Man gewhnt sich an den Lerndruck und an Testate, die einen aus dem Hinterhalt und ohne Vorwarnung treffen. Das ist in unserem Studiengang leider normal. Aber durchaus zu schaffen. Nur nicht gleich die Flinte ins Korn werfen! Die ersten Wochen/Monate sind heftig, alles ist zuviel und man wei nicht, wie man klarkommen soll. Aber zum einen renkt sich das nach und nach ein und zum anderen ist ein nicht geschaffter Schein/eine versiebte Klausur auch kein Weltuntergang. Einfach im nchsten Semester nochmal machen und gut isses. Interessiert am Ende keinen Menschen mehr.

----------


## davo

Siehs positiv - durch die Antestate ist dann die Klausurvorbereitung weniger aufwndig.

Wo studierst du denn?

----------


## THawk

Welcome in der Vorklinik. So erging es mir damals auchh mit Biologie. Bei Zeiten abgewhlt und keinen Plan. Sich dir das fr dich passende Bich und Beginn zu lernen. Die Antestate erhhen den Druck, helfen aber auch sich zu disziplinieren.  

Am Ende wirst du dich an das Tempo gewhnen. Denn so wird es weitergehen. Irgendwie fllt es einem aber spter nicht mehr so stark auf  :hmmm...:

----------


## Schubbe

> Physik geht noch soweit, auch wenn ich den sinn hinterfrage, alles was man im abi im tafelwerk hatte, nun im kopf haben zu mssen. Kugelvolumen usw. Sinnlos :-/


Integrierst halt die Kugeloberflche, und schon eine Formel weniger zum Lernen ;) Die gesamte Physik funktioniert so brigens: du musst nur die redundanten Formeln identifizieren und dann gnadenlos ausnutzen (praktischeres Beispiel wre die Kinematik eines Massepunktes und starre Rotationen).

----------


## 24

Ich hab auch jetzt mit 30 angefangen. Dank meines Erststudiums hab ich einen etwas sanfteren Einstieg. 
Was ich aber echt etwas u unterschtzt habe ist der organisatorische Aufwand mit Kindern. 
Von der Struktur her ist es dem anderen Studium bisher sehr hnlich, auer dass das Semester viel grer ist.

----------


## summertime

Die orga mit kind geht gerade, gottseidank federt mein mann viel ab. Gerade jetzt wo alle krank sind (auch im studium- nach drei tagen vorlesungen waren gefhlt alke krank).
Das kam in der ersten woche noch on top. War voll krank und konnte nix machen...
Also ich mach mir jetzt erstmal nen plan  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## SineNomine

> Physik hab ich gar nicht gelernt frs Physikum. Wre verschenkte Zeit gewesen


Dito, Physik hab ich weggelassen. Zu fremd zu den anderen Fchern. Hab Physik nur gekreuzt und die Aufgaben die halt dauernd vorkamen hab ich mir vom Typus her angesehen, aber das Fach nie gelernt. War die richtige Entscheidung.

@Fadenstarter: hab auch mit 30 angefangem Z.n. BWL und alles problemlos.

----------


## summertime

Danke frs Mutmachen an euch alle! Ich kmpf erstmal zur ersten prfungsrunde  :Grinnnss!:

----------

